
Qualcomm Seeks China iPhone Ban, Escalating Apple Legal Fight - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-13/qualcomm-seeks-china-iphone-ban-escalating-apple-legal-fight
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Ian King / Bloomberg: Qualcomm files patent lawsuit against
Apple in China seeking to ban the sale and manufacture of iPhones_

------
ibic
Risking heated debates, but I'm still going to say: isn't this patent troll at
its finest?

~~~
tooltalk
in what way is this patent-trolling? Qualcomm is not a NPE. It singlehandedly
created a wireless network standard and continues to be a significant
contributor to mobile/wireless technologies used by pretty much everyone even
today.

